

Room 77 raises $10.5M innovate in hotel search - calbear81
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/09/search-engine-room-77-raises-10-5m-for-personalized-hotel-room-recommendations

======
calbear81
We've got open positions for Software Engineers & UI/UX front-end developers.
We're adding new hotels every day to our database and our focus is on building
a new way to help travelers find the right hotel based on room data.

